# Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht



## carpman heek (3. Juni 2004)

kann man gut mit Tiger Nüsse auf karpfen gehen oder eher andere köder.                                                              zum beispiel:frolic ,mais,boilies




gruß andy  #:  #r


----------



## Borgon (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Alle 4 angegebenen sind meiner Meinung nach gute Karpfenköder #h


----------



## carphunter5000 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Ich habe schon mit allen der angegebenen Ködern Karpfen gefangen.Mit Tigernüssen fische ich eher selten aber sie sind auch gute Karpfenköder.Mit allen aufgelisteten Ködern kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen#:


----------



## robertb (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Hab mir heuer auch mal welche gekauft aber noch nicht getestet. Mit welchen Partikelködern sollte man zusätzlich anfüttern wenn man die Tigernüsse mal testen will ?


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

jo ich bevorzuge Mais und Boilies . Versuche jetzt auch mal mit Tigernüssen zu Angeln (dieses Wochenende ?  ) hab mir grad 1kg gekauft .  Aber das gute an Boilies und Mais ist man brauch keine vorbeireitungen Treffe n(aufkochen , einige tage in wasser ) ..

Cya and a good Petri


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Da man nur eine Wahl abgeben kann, hab ich mich mal meiner Stimme enthalten, denn wie Borgon schon sagte: ALLE sind gute Karpfenköder und fangen ihre Fische. Und Tigernüsse haben sich ja wohl ohne Zweifel ihren Platz in der Karpfenköderhitparade verdient.

@ H4cKt0r@Karpfen

Okay, Hartmais ist nicht ganz so aufwendig vorzubereiten wie Tigernüsse, aber einweichen bzw. kochen und insofern vorbereiten solltest Du auch diesen. Außer Du meinst den relativ teuren und weichen Dosenmais. Der ist natürlich schon vorgekocht.


----------



## MegaAal (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Am besten fange ich mit Mais und Teig.


----------



## eggert (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Ich denke Tigernüssee sind ein sehr guter Köder ich fütter meist mit Taubenfutter vom Raifeisenmarkt aber auch Tigernuss am Haar auf einem Boilieteppich ist immer einen Versuch wert. #w 
Ein bekannter von mir hat auch sehr gute Karpfen mit der Kombi Boilie + Tiegernuss gefangen.
 #h MfG Eggert #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Wenn sie  Dir deine liebsten kleinen entfernen würden  :q um sie an die Fische zu 
 verfüttern :q was würdest Du sagen :

Gut oder Schlecht :m:m

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Megarun (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Tu mich `mal outen.
Bester Köder: Mais (Dose..gekocht) & Teig! 
Nachteil: Die ganze Fischbande fällt darüber her.
Mit Wurm, (auch sehr gut) aber, das gleiche.

Was bleibt: Harte Köder. Darunter fällt natürlich auch die Tigernuss.
Nur sollte das Angeln mit der Tigernuß vorbereitet werden. 
12-24 Std. einweichen lassen...zwischendurch das Einweichwasser abkippen, und erneuern. Danach die T-Nüsse min. 3-4 std köcheln (nicht kochen) lassen.
Dabei können auch Geschmacksstoffe beigegeben werden. 

Ich habe das auch schon versucht, die Ergebnisse können sich aber nicht sehen lassen. Das mit den T-nüssen könnte evt. an überfischen Gewässern  klappen.

Fazit: Dreht lieber Boilies...die fangen besser als Tigernüsse.
Dabei könnt Ihr auch die Härte, den Geschmack, und vor allem die Zutaten selbst bestimmen.

Wer Dicke fangen möchte, muß anfüttern. Drei bis vier Tage. (das gilt auch für T-Nüsse)
Und noch `was...die ganz Dicken beissen meist Nachts.
So zwischen 22 - 3 Uhr. (meine Erfahrung)

Mein KarpfenEinfachFangRezept. (Billig und gut)

40 gr. Forelli (fein gemalen)
50 gr. Grieß (fein)
10 gr. Milchpulver (Babynahrung)
1 gehäufenen Teelöffel gekörnte Brühe. ( Maggi...Knorr)
Gut dazu....Lebermehl/pulver
10 Eier....umrühren, formen, kochen, trocknen, fertig ist der Superköder...
...und der fängt....auch in den Sommermonaten. Einfacher gehts nicht mehr.

Edit: Wenn der Teig zu trocken ist, NIE mit Wasser verdünnen! Ggf. mit Kondesmilch.

Gruß... #h


----------



## Ferry (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Tigernüsse müssen nach dem abköcheln mindestens 2 Tage um eigenen Sud stehen,damit die gut muffeln und einen Schlaimüberzug bekommen. Wenn die so sind, drehen die Muffis fast durch. Frische abgeköchelte Nüsschen funzen nicht so gut.

Hartmais muss (!) kurz angekocht werden, da die Fische diesen sonst nicht so gut verwerten können und unter Umständen diesen auch aus den vorgenannten Gründen meiden könnten. 

Zum Anfüttern mit tigernüssen soviel:

Nicht zuviel ins Wasser kippen, da diese Nüsse extrem Hart sind und nicht vom Karpfen verwertet werden können. Da diese wieder ausgeschieden werden, erzeugen die Karpfen selber eine Art Futterspur.


----------



## Heiner (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Hallo

meine Erfahrung mit Tigers ist die das man mind. 3 Tage füttern muss damit sich die Karpfen dran gewöhnen. Das gute an der Nuss ist man wirft die Angel aus und lässt sie liegen kein kontrollieren den die Nuss ist auch noch nach 3 Tagen dran. 

Ich persönlich fische aber lieber mit Boilies fangen besser als Tigernüsse obwohl ich mit denn Nüssen auch schon Karpfen mit über 20 pfd gefangen habe.

An Gewässern mit Wollhandkrabben kommen für mich nur Tigers in Frage da beisen sich die Viecher die Zähne aus. Mit Boilies und Mais oder Pellets brauchts da gar net erst anfangen ist ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

@ Megarun

Bei Deinen Rezeptangaben haste Dich aber ein bißchen vertan, hmm?!  

Wenn man bei Deinem Mengenangaben der einzelnen Trockenzutaten jeweils noch ´ne Null ranhängt, dann kommt man vielleicht von einer undefinierbaren Eierpampe zu einem verarbeitbaren Mix, hmm?!  :q 

Ansonsten liest sich der Mix zwar einfach, aber trotzdem fängig. Interessant finde ich das mit der gekörnten Brühe... ich kenne einige, die an ihren Mix die flüssige Maggispeisewürze ranhauen bzw. sogar ihre Boilies darin dippen. Geschmacksverstärker Natriumglutamat hin oder her, das Zeug scheint es echt zu bringen. In einem anderen Forum habe ich die ""Theorie" gelesen, dass die flüssige Maggispeisewürze "rein zufällig" einem Produkt von "R.Hut." geschmacklich seeeehr ähnelt; nur dass es da unter einem anderen Namen und zu einem anderen Preis verkauft wird...   Egal, ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen...


----------



## Soxl (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Hoi die Runde,

hmmm, müsst' ich mich für einen der genannten Köder entscheiden wär's eindeutig 'n Boilie. Kann doch sehr vielfältig sein: Ganz klein / oder auch recht gross / etwas weicher (Kochzeit, Zutatenwahl) / steinhart und damit selektiv / jede Farbe (wer's mag) und überhaupt so ziemlich alles an Geschmäckern, Gerüchen ist in einer Teigkugel möglich - schliesslich muss man die Dinger ja auch nicht kochen, womit wir aber bei Teig wären   

@ Maggi: Das Zeug, das man bei der Suppenwürze rausrüsseln kann, _sollte_ wohl Liebstöckel sein. Is' aber in Maggi definitiv _nicht_ enthalten. Eine gewisse Anziehungskraft auf Karpfen scheint es auf jeden Fall zu haben... Wie sich das bei RH's Flavour verhält (künstlich, natürlich, naturidentisch...) kann ich ned sagen... 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MrTom (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Tigernüsse sind meiner Meinung nach ein top Köder, bloss bei der Zubereitung gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Ich weiche sie nicht ein(jedenfalls nicht 24h oder so), ich koche sie kurz auf und dann gehen sie in den Keller für ca 8-14 Tage. Und wenn sie dann so richtig muchten und schlierig sind, dann sind sie gebrauchsfertig. Aufkochen und am nächsten Tag schon verklappen macht meiner Meinung nach kein Sinn. Der Prozess heisst glaube ich Vermentation(bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)


----------



## Ossifischer (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Hi an alle ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht wenn unsere Kumpels kein Mais oder unsere leckern Kugeln nicht mehr wollen,dan sind Tigernüsse kombiniert mit Kichererbsen fast unschlagbar. Weil soviele angeln ja auch nicht mit Tigernüssen. :s


----------



## Xtreme-Carper (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Tigernüsse sind immer einen Versuch wert. Unsere Freunde liebe es diese zu knacken!!! Von allen Partikel Ködern ist die Erdmandel (so nennt man sie auch) mit Abstand die beste. Allerdings sollte man auf jeden Fall vorfüttern um die carps daran zu gewöhnen. Das Tigernussextrakt ist super geeignet zum dippen (kleiner Tipp). Momentan scheint es einen richtigen Boom zu geben bei den Tigers. Dynamite hat jetzt einen speziellen Tigernuss Boilie entwickelt. 

Also Tigers sollten immer am Start sein :k 

Ansonsten greife ich gerne zu Maple Peas, Kichererbsen, Mais und vor allem Hanf. Gerade mit Hanf kann man unsere Freunde so richtig auf Touren bringen. Woran das wohl liegt


----------



## pepino (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

Ich habe Tigernüssen noch nie verwendet. Meine Erfolge sind Dosenmais und Maden kombiniert.


----------



## banan (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tiger nüsse gut oder schlecht*

@carpman
Du weißt doch wie es ist,an einem Tag fängst auf Tigernüsse gar nicht,am anderen Tag fängst du nur auf Tigernüsse.Als erstes hängt es mal von den fressgewohnheiten der Fische ab,als zweites ist zu beachten ob an deinem Gewässer viel oder überhaupt mit Tigernüssen geangelt wird.Wenn noch nicht mit TN geangelt wurde wirst auch du beim ersten Ansitz kaum Glück haben da Karpfen neuen Köder gegenüber immer mißtrauisch sind,wird überwiegend mit TN gefischt kannst du auch keine Massenfänge erwarten da ein Überangebot vorliegt,und die Karpfen wahrscheinlich an den von ihnen gewohnten Plätzten fressen werden!Erfahrungsgemäß sind TN als Köder eher zweite Wahl wenn man nur einen Ansitz vorhat.Bei mehrmaligem anfüttern kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.Da aber immer wieder Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen,wünsche ich dir viel Glück!!


----------

